# CBSA off-site pursuit policy (union letter to president)



## Crown-Loyal (11 Dec 2009)

I came across this little gem the other day on the Customs&Immigration Union site. I'm not familiar with this incident, but it appears the officers attempted to pursue this individual and then got "talked to" the next day by management. any bso's on here who know the story, pm me please. Always interested to hear about stories of officers pushing the bounds of "management created constraints" to our legal authority.

http://www.ciu-sdi.ca/wp-content/uploads/documents/Letter%20to%20Stephen%20Rigby_Coutts_en.pdf


----------



## MPLat (23 Dec 2009)

Hi Crown,

I was going through your posts since you are a fellow peace officer, and I noticed that at the end of march you were applying to be a student BSO, and now you are a BSO(?)

When did you go to Rigaud? Im considering a career hop and I was wondering about your experience. It appears that the hiring process must be very quick for you to have switched streams so quickly.

Cheers.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (3 Jan 2010)

Hi MPLat,

I wish I could go back and delete some posts, some of the stuff I have wrote on here makes me shake my head now that I'm BSO but I digress.

My story is I applied for a student position after being deferred from the RCMP, I wrote the test to be a student BSO and passed in march of 2008 I believe, but at that time it was determined I was not taking enough courses to qualify to be a student. A couple of weeks later I recieved an email from Public Service Canada stating I could apply to be a full-time BSO, so I applied and they used my previous test score, so all I had to do was interview and psych test. It all went very quick, from applying to be a student BSO in March 2008 to flying out to Rigaud October 2008. 

I was very lucky. If you need more detailed answers feel free to PM.

Stay safe.


----------

